# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Last van achillespezen

## vincecorleone

Hallo,

Ik speel voetbal amateur, 2e klasse.
ik train 2x keer per week, speel 1 wedstrijd per week.
Maar ik heb onstoken achillespezen gehad, plus last van m'n rug stijfheid, ik ben veel bij de fysio geweest.
Onsteking is misschien wel minder, maar iedere keer als ik gevoetbalt heb.
heb ik weer last van stijfheid in de pezen en in de rug.
De fysio therapeut zegt dat t niet op schiet zo, en zegt dat ik 3 maanden rust moet nemen.
Zou het helpen om een spierversterkende(testo, dianabol) kuur te nemen. volgens mij ben ik er dan zo van af.
En wat zouden de gevolgen zijn voor over een jaar.

Wie weet raad?

grt vincent

----------


## zimonzlot

Vervelend dat je iedere keer na het voetballen last van de achillespezen hebt.
Heb je destijds van je fysio ook oefeningen gekregen om de pezen te versterken en de doorbloeding te stimuleren? Excentrische oefeningen zijn hiervoor ideale oefeningen.

Let wel dat veel achillespeesontstekingen helemaal geen ontstekingen zijn. Veelal is het een verstoort genezingsproces die de klachten veroorzaakt. Hier heb je wat meer achtergrondinformatie voor het behandelen van de klacht.
http://www.optimaalsporten.nl/blessu...esblessure.asp

----------

